# Outdoor speakers - ac powered, bluetooth or wifi



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

How about these:
https://smile.amazon.com/Outdoor-Wall-Mount-Patio-Stereo-Speaker/dp/B01954Q4I8/ref=sr_1_18?crid=2137P9JH2OKHX&keywords=outdoor+bluetooth+speakers&qid=1637957669&refinements=p_72:1248879011&rnid=1248877011&s=electronics&sprefix=Outdoor+,aps,228&sr=1-18
No amplification required, just pair with your Phone or Tablet.
Or, a lot more money for these:








Bluesound Pulse Mini 2i Compact Wireless Multi-Room Smart Speaker with Bluetooth - White - Compatible with Alexa and Siri : Electronics


Bluesound Pulse Mini 2i Compact Wireless Multi-Room Smart Speaker with Bluetooth - White - Compatible with Alexa and Siri : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## johnd9 (Apr 30, 2016)

*Thanks, the first speakers can't connect with Akex, the second seems to be what I'm looking for but is not outdoors.*


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

Buy two of these speakers. Great sound and should do what you want.









Amazon.com: Sony SRS-XB43 EXTRA BASS Wireless Portable Speaker IP67 Waterproof BLUETOOTH 24 Hour Battery and Built In Mic for Phone Calls, Black : Electronics 

Bluetooth, waterless and you can leave them plugged in using any USB charger. Also a larger, more expensive version is available, but this one is pretty loud with awesome bass, and sounds great when you have two of them in stereo mode.

They can be paired as left and right or get several more and have a party mode.

Don't bother with the lighting. Looks flashy, but is a random repeating pattern that doesn't go to the music at all.

Have a good day.


----------



## johnd9 (Apr 30, 2016)

I didn't know these portable ones come is such a big, powerful version. Will look into it. Although I was more interested in ac powered, just better sound, but it is true I never tried anything so powerful.


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

johnd9 said:


> I didn't know these portable ones come is such a big, powerful version. Will look into it. Although I was more interested in ac powered, just better sound, but it is true I never tried anything so powerful.


I bring one out into the garden while working. My neighbor, who can hear the music from her yard, always knows when I'm out there.

I was more then pleasantly surprised at the sound quality the first time I listened to them. I got a pair last father's day, one from each son. One of them is now setting on the kitchen counter and is used several hours daily by myself, wife and MIL. The other one is my traveler as I work around the house. We used them paired in "Stereo Mode" on the deck this summer for some awesome sound without being over powering.

Have a good day.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

johnd9 said:


> *Thanks, the first speakers can't connect with Akex, the second seems to be what I'm looking for but is not outdoors.*


Why would you think that?
Alexa connects to everything Bluetooth that I own.


----------



## johnd9 (Apr 30, 2016)

Missouri Bound said:


> Why would you think that?
> Alexa connects to everything Bluetooth that I own.


Perhaps I'm jumping to wrong conclusion, but reviews clearly state it doesn't work with alexa.

There is so many products on the market, so many variations and quickly you find that some combinations are just extremely hard to find. Like what I'm looking for, that's why I'm asking here.


----------



## johnd9 (Apr 30, 2016)

Tried JBL extreme 3 and wow they are powerful, but seems like portable bluetooth speakers are not made for non-stop plugged into ac power. They can overheat or battery explodes. So, this is not an option.


----------

